# HOWTO & FAQs Archive Index



## ksv (Dec 3, 2002)

*General Mac OS X*
Hidden Files
Get past icon changing bug in Finder
OS X folder and file copying problems
Automatically mount network volumes on login
Make the Shared directory behave as a truly shared directory
Finder & Safari keyboard shortcuts
Get rid of Safari's brushed metal look
List your installed applications
Duplicate a CD/DVD-ROM via the command line
Backup data to a CD via the command line
Run command line apps/scripts from Finder or an AppleScript
Lock your screen
Cool Keyboard/Mouse Combos
UNIX basics for newbies
Change iTunes Visualizer!
Use iTunes as an alarm clock
Send messages to mobile phones using iChat
How to mount a DOS firewire partition
Add items to finder window toolbars
Enable Root Login to Mac OSX
Empty the trash of stubborn items
Password protect files and/or folders
Control your Finder navigation with keyboard
Mounting Shrinkwrap .img's in OSX
How to boot into console mode
Install Webmin on 10.1/10.0
Installing OpenSSL and the SSL perl module Net::SSLeay.pm
Localization in OS X (international control pane) info
Create .IMG archived files
Change the users default paper size in the OS

*Mac OS X Hacks/Tricks*
 Move the swapdir in Jaguar
 Selectively delete items in the trash
Find disk usage by file type
Simulate a restart for testing purposes
Use niutil
Clone a finder window
Install Snax and replace your OSX finder 
Speed up DNS lookups in OSX
Increase your mouse's MAX speed
Sync your IE 5 Favorites in OS 9 and OS X
Add new user dependent preference panes
Hack for getting DVD Player 3.0 working on B&W G3s
Add your own pictures to the Apple-savers
Use ONE desktop folder between OSX and classic
Show Unix path in Finder window or Terminal Window
Enabling double arrows in Finder windows
Modestly speed up finder on systems with little RAM
Change the trash icon

*Server Setup & Networking*
Install pure-ftpd 
Install Qpopper (POP3 server) 
Setup PHP & MySQL
802.11b networking
Setup direct messaging between two OSX Macs
Setup FTP access on your OSX machine
Setup DHCPD (Server) on Mac OS X (Workstation)
Password protect Apache folders
Setup a chroot jail for your FTP users (10.0-10.1.x only)
Modifying the personal web sharing
Use niload to add hosts

*Hardware*
Clean LCD Screens (sorta a FAQ too)
Setup one Mac to transfer files to a second Mac via Firewire "target" mode
FAQ: RAM Specifications
Getting the Radeon's TV-Out working (PowerMacs, not Powerbooks)
Importing an iBook, Powerbook, G5, iPod etc from USA

Errors can be reported by clicking this link


----------

